# USA Archery Coaches certification classes



## Dand23 (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a fifteen year old son that wants to work on an archery range at a Scout camp. Having the level 1 certification would help him with that goal. I have looked at the web site for "official" training classes registered with USAA but don't see much. Does any one know of a class he could take in the West Michigan area over the next few months? He neds it before application dead line for next year in mid November. 

Thanks


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

I would talk to the scouts, They may be able to set you up with a Level 2 that could give him the class. When I took my level 1 six people were there from scouts.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

A Level 1 requires all students to be a minimum of 16 years old. FYI.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Sub...,

Just rechecked the USAA site, Min age is 15 for L1. You had me worried as I plan to train a few kids in August to the L1 so they can help out in the school NASP program.

Dand23 have you checked out the "locator" site on USAA? http://www.teamusa.org/USA-Archery/Certification/Coach-Locator Any Level 2 or higher instructor can train L1s -- check around.

Arne


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

You are correct Moe. Did this change recently? We had a concern about one of our students at our last level 1. I will check the paperwork in the packet also. 

Thanks


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't think so. It was a test question on the previous version test. 15 for L1 and 18 for L2.

Arne


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

Moebow, wouldn't it be better to have the kids go through the NASP training rather than a level 1 coaching course?


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Rugby,

It might be, but the kids I will train already are in the NASP program and know it. My "take" on it is that the NASP BAI is more elementary than the Level 1 USA Archery program. There is no real conflict between the two, I am a BAI also but feel I can get them to understand the form better in the L1 program. I also teach the Level 2 instructor class to the school coaches who are often left feeling less than adequately prepared. Especially when they get a 270+ shooter and are afraid to try to help them improve -- they get to a "leave well enough alone" point. The extra "form theory" helps them to understand many form points better.

Arne


----------



## Rugby (Feb 13, 2003)

Very good, sounds like these kids are in good hands.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Rugby said:


> Moebow, wouldn't it be better to have the kids go through the NASP training rather than a level 1 coaching course?


I only know NASP from the outside but I'd think that the NASP course would really be geared specifically for the gear and techniques used in NASP. So unless the kid is part of an NASP program or working with kids who come out of one I'd wonder what the advantage of an NASP course would be. I'd suggest whatever course is more applicable to the program the kid is working with. :dontknow:


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Warbow,

I have the greatest respect for what the NASP BAI (Basic Archery Instructor) program does -- BUT... It gives school teachers with no archery background very basic training in archery. The problem, as I see it, is that it does not explain WHY the string hand should end up behind the ear. Just that it should be there. So we see kids flipping their hand WAY out THEN moving it to the shoulder artificially. I have to admit that I do not know if the NASP BAI will even entertain "student coaches." The USAA L1 does and frankly gives better reasons for the follow through motions. Many of these kids are amazing at what they can do with basically very mismatched equipment and giving them a good dose of NTS really helps them. I train them to offer basic NTS to the younger kids and we get way ahead of the game.

Shooting bare bow, with fingers is still very adaptable to the NTS and good results follow in my experience.

Arne


----------



## Dand23 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice. 

BSA has the L1 coach as the minimum to supervise a range at camp, or a National Camp School certificate. My son would not be supervising due to age, but having the theory as Moebow points out will help him help those scouts that are having trouble. It also helps him stand out in the sea of applicants for a camp staff position.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Rugby said:


> Moebow, wouldn't it be better to have the kids go through the NASP training rather than a level 1 coaching course?


NASP Basic Archery Instructor (BAI) class has minimum age of 18 for certification, so a 15-year old would not be eligible.

When I teach BAI, I am willing to train 17-years and hold certificate until their birthday, but not much younger.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Dand,

AND he is old enough and a level 1 certificate will put him way ahead of the other "wannabes."

Arne


----------



## Dand23 (Jan 3, 2013)

Wish you were in Grand Rapids MI, not MN so he could work with you, Moebow!


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Moebow said:


> Warbow,
> 
> I have the greatest respect for what the NASP BAI (Basic Archery Instructor) program does -- BUT... It gives school teachers with no archery background very basic training in archery. The problem, as I see it, is that it does not explain WHY the string hand should end up behind the ear. Just that it should be there. So we see kids flipping their hand WAY out THEN moving it to the shoulder artificially. I have to admit that I do not know if the NASP BAI will even entertain "student coaches." The USAA L1 does and frankly gives better reasons for the follow through motions. Many of these kids are amazing at what they can do with basically very mismatched equipment and giving them a good dose of NTS really helps them. I train them to offer basic NTS to the younger kids and we get way ahead of the game.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a very good L1 

I think better training is a good thing and your advice sounds good. However, for a basic instruction at a lower level, knowing more can be confusing, such as knowing "this is how you would do it at JOAD but here is the way NASP does it". That's kind of too much for people to retain if archery is new to them. I try to avoid teaching extra stuff to beginners and initially tailor their instruction to just the techniques they'll be using. Likewise if someone was going to learn archery to work with, say, NASP, but are fairly new to archery and only have time for one cert class, I'm thinking they are probably better off taking the class geared specifically towards the program they'll be working with. But that sounds like it is a moot issue based on the age requirement.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't disagree with anything you said Warbow. Here is a breakdown of what I do with 2 or 3 local schools here.

The Kids. After they have been on the school NASP team for a year or two, I offer a summer (out of school) 10 lesson class that emphasizes shooting form (NTS to the point that each student is ready for). Some of the kids have taken the class a couple years in a row and are progressing nicely.

THEN with the selection of certain kids (high school age >= 15) by their school team coaches, we train and certify them as Level 1 instructors so they can HELP out with the grade school age kids that are just starting on the school team. ( As mentioned above, the NASP BAI is not available to younger students.) Our programs here are quite large and the "adult" coaches need extra help and many times kids communicate with kids better than us "old" folks. And it fosters great team cohesiveness and spirit. These student instructors are chosen and it is not just a "I want to do that" thing. Some kids are ready and have the personality to instruct and some don't --yet.

For the coaches. After many of them have done this NASP program for a couple years, they realize that they don't have enough information and knowledge to guide their students farther. They come to me and pretty universally say something to the effect of; "I have these shooters that are shooting in the 270/300 area but I don't know enough to feel confident in trying to change/help them farther. I'm afraid that if I try, I will goof it up." That's when I offer them a Level 2 class and give them a really good dose of the NTS so they can see the reasons behind the steps and positions that they were taught in their BAI class.

I in no way interfere with the BAI training that school coaches receive and that is the starting point for everyone that wants to start the program in their schools. I just offer additional training to those that request it.

Arne


----------

